
Show HN: We turn your digital footprint into an automatic journal - theyih
https://www.eternalist.io
======
theyih
Hello HN! I'm one of the creators of Eternalist. We started Eternalist with
the fundamental belief that it was an utter shame how much of your life you
simply forget. If you think back, I bet you can't even remember what you did
last week.

We've been working on this for about a year, and we're ready to see how we can
improve the product! Please feel free to ask questions or share feedback.

We pull the data from apis and store copies from the api call in our database.
For images, we just store baseURLs, not the images themselves.

